# patricKING's cubing progression



## patricKING (Mar 25, 2022)

New average PB!

Genererad av csTimer+ 2022-03-25
avg of 5: 14.05

Tidslista
1. (19.96+) B2 L' R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 U L2 F D L2 B U2
2. (11.74) B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 D B' U L B' R B' D2 L'
3. 15.03 F2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U B R B' U2 B2 R F
4. 13.77 F L2 B2 D L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D L D' B F R B2
5. 13.36 U' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U B' R' B' D2 R U2 R B F2

I'm going to reset my personal best, so it's right here:

Genererad av csTimer+ 2022-03-25
enda: 11.74

Tidslista
1. 11.74 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 D B' U L B' R B' D2 L'

And my best mo3 is here:

Genererad av csTimer+ 2022-03-25
mean of 3: 13.51

Tidslista
1. 11.74 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 D B' U L B' R B' D2 L'
2. 15.03 F2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U B R B' U2 B2 R F
3. 13.77 F L2 B2 D L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D L D' B F R B2

I'll do my Avg of 12 soon



Cya, Patrick

(Just so you know it's Swedish)


----------

